# hygro confusion... wtf?



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 4 hygros. Three humis. My glass top ( I know I know...) has one mounted that I can't remove without leaving a hole in the humi. So I leave it even though it don't work... reads 90% allthe time. Lol. So I pay it no mind.... another is attached to my first hunk and it don't wanna come out. The other two are easily picked up. One is a digital and one ia an analog that has an adjustment ( the digital does not) I figured I would do the salt test to those two, set the analog, remember how off the digital is. And use one in my first hunk to see oahow off its hygro is... like a reletive salt test lol. I did theanalog first. It was right on, needed no adjustment. Did the digit second and it was one off, it read 74%. Stuck them in my glass top to see the humidity inside of it. Figured I would put them in my first hunk another day. Well, the digtal reads 60% and the analog reads 70%..... wtf? Btw 12 hours for each step.. give or take....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

It is generally said that 12 hours is not enough for the salt test- try 36.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to break it to ya, but your never going to get consistent readings with your digital or your analog hygro's. I'm in the middle of seasoning a humi right now and left a digital xikar, a digital hygro set, and an analog which have all been calibrated in the humi throughout the process. A few days in the hygro set and the analog read around 78% while the xikar shot to 90% and never came back down to match the other 2. I have learned to just use them as a general gage and rely on the beads to do what they say they do.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I will try them in the jar again for a few days. But at the same time. I assume this is ok to do. But I still can't imaging that its this big of a difference...... 3,4, even 5% is understandable. I could chalk that up to needing more time in the jar or the hunk... but ten?

My digital as always seems pretty damn accurate. So if this continues im going to assume the analog is broken...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

K. Corleon said:


> Sorry to break it to ya, but your never going to get consistent readings with your digital or your analog hygro's. I'm in the middle of seasoning a humi right now and left a digital xikar, a digital hygro set, and an analog which have all been calibrated in the humi throughout the process. A few days in the hygro set and the analog read around 78% while the xikar shot to 90% and never came back down to match the other 2. I have learned to just use them as a general gage and rely on the beads to do what they say they do.


 That seems very strange. Like I said, my digital as always been pretty accurate.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

also keep in mind that the digital reads the humidity more often and just makes the change on the spot where the analog takes longer to read and adjust...for instance... the digital can give you an accurate humidity reading in a couple of hours where the analog may take 12-24 hours to give you the accurate reading.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

and all hygrometers are different as far as how often they read and adjust. i hope this helps


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what hygro you have, but I bought the cheapest hygro from amazon. Salt tested it to I think it was -4%. Put it in the cooler, and whatever. One day, it was way high, so I salt tested it again, and it was +10%. Left it outside for a while, salt tested it again, -1%. It may be your hygro if you bought a cheap garden/home one. I've since bought a hygroset from cbid and it's been consistent since, although it's only been a few months.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Its been about 48 hours sense I put them back in.... and its even worse. Lol. I believe the photos explain it... BTW the digit says 80.. two L.E.D.s are out. But I kept an I on it and trust me. It's 80..... anyway. I adjusted. He anolog. And placed it in my glass top.and ima give it 36-48 hours there. The digital I hit reset and am doing the salt test again... I had forgot about the clear button, even though its right there on the front... I don't even know what to do from Here. Lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> I don't even know what to do from Here. Lol


Here's an idea. File them here:

Write to the manufacturer and tell them how great you think their products are. Here's the address:

*Wi Chi Chu Manufacturing Company Limited
American Market Division
No. 13 Yu Bi Ani Xing Ha Ha Street
China*

Then, buy a real, CERTIFIED hygrometer.


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

It reminds me of the old saying: If you give a man a watch, he'll always know exactly what time it is, give him two watches and he's never quite sure...


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

clintgeek said:


> It reminds me of the old saying: If you give a man a watch, he'll always know exactly what time it is, give him two watches and he's never quite sure...


:tea:


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

"Calibrating" a piece of crap hygro doesn't magically make it a good one. For someone who comes from the Instrument and Conttrol field, salt testing a $20 hygro isn't really a calibration. It just means that you have set it for whatever precent you tested it at, it doesn't mean it will be accurate ore precise at any other %rh. Remember Accuracy and Precision (or repeatability) are two completely different things.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I see a problem here. Your hygrometer is not calibrate-able. Clear button just resets your max/min. Just make a mental note that it will be 5% higher.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Trash that buy this Amazon.com: Caliber III Thermometer Hygrometer: Home & Garden


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I found using such a little amount of salt (bottle lid full) gave me very random results. I've been having great success taking the scientific route of actually perportioning the salt to water mixture. I use 4 parts salt one part water. Usually 4 teaspoons salt to 1 teaspoon water. 75% every time so far.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

TheFreakShow said:


> "Calibrating" a piece of crap hygro doesn't magically make it a good one. For someone who comes from the Instrument and Conttrol field, salt testing a $20 hygro isn't really a calibration. It just means that you have set it for whatever precent you tested it at, it doesn't mean it will be accurate ore precise at any other %rh. Remember Accuracy and Precision (or repeatability) are two completely different things.


I have found that the Western caliber III tends to be reliable. I have 3 and they are always in 1% of each other


----------

